# Net send pour mac ?????



## benjisan (24 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Pouvez-vous me dire si c'est possible d'envoyer un message d'un mac vers un PC ou bien d'un pc vers un mac (Style net send dans un réseaux de PC) ?????

J'ai cherché et trouvé plusieurs solutions du style talk et write dans le terminal mais aucune ne marche ....

Si vous avez des idées, .....

D'avance merci

Bonne soirée à tous

Ben


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Novembre 2005)

Net send c'est bien le truc que si tu le met dans une boucle tu remplis l'écran du PC de l'autre de messages ? C'est pas un peu limite au niveau sécurité ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Novembre 2005)

tape dans ton terminal 

man smbclient

ça marche


----------



## bompi (24 Novembre 2005)

... avec l'option '-M'

genre :

echo "Comment vas-tu yau de poële ?" | smbclient -M ORDINATEUR

où ORDINATEUR est le poste auquel on veut envoyer le message.

Je genre de truc qui ne me donne pas envie d'utiliser Samba ...


----------



## benjisan (25 Novembre 2005)

Merci à tous.
C'est super  

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2005)

Ooooppss ...

J'ai oublié de te souhaiter la bienvenue :rateau:



Oubli réparé donc


----------



## da capo (25 Novembre 2005)

Il ne reste plus qu'à mettre une petite interface autour avec la liste des macs accessibles dans une liste déroulante... mais ne comptez pas sur moi : suis trop nul


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2005)

On doit pouvoir faire cela avec Automator et/ou AppleScript


----------



## vincentduz (11 Mai 2006)

smb pour  tout le reseau


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mai 2006)

Plaît-il ?


----------



## vincentduz (11 Mai 2006)

smbclient -M ORDINATEUR

où ORDINATEUR est le poste auquel on veut envoyer le message.


je veux envoyer à tout le reseau 
eventuellement y compris des pc


----------



## vincentduz (11 Mai 2006)

smbclient -M ORDINATEUR

où ORDINATEUR est le poste auquel on veut envoyer le message.

à la commande smbclient sans specifier chaque ordinateur  peut on envoyer un message à tout le reseau

eventuellement y compris des pc


----------

